# Fuel syst integ recall



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Just got the letter about fuel syst integrity defect recall 18159. Not thrilled since the last recall work (wet battery well) they wrecked the inside of my vehicle. I will have to try another dealer who wont be thrilled because they did not sell the car to me or make anything off of me. And how can we even tell they do it? After my last experience I do not trust them. It wasnt fixed last time till they let me know they did it by ripping car apart and leaving damage.
Anyone with experience in this recall let me know I wont be going till I read some. Thanks.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had the 2 mechanic treatment when the CRUZE was new. Handprints and grease and Grime everywhere. The GM mailed me a hundred bucks when I complained. No longer do most shops use the plastic seat covers or the paper floor mats?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Doesn't matter what dealer does the repairs. They all work for and under chevrolet.

I bought my car from a dealer 40 miles on the other side of the mountains. There's 5 dealers in my city. I'm certainy not driving 40 miles when there's one that's 3 miles from home.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I had the 2 mechanic treatment when the CRUZE was new. Handprints and grease and Grime everywhere. The GM mailed me a hundred bucks when I complained. No longer do most shops use the plastic seat covers or the paper floor mats?


Guess Im a dimwit, how do I complain to gm? Id like too. The general manager did nothing but make an a hole out of me. And this car came out of the shop like this showed it to him at pick up . Our few month old car was a mess. Now we have an ext warranty w/ these jerks guess I will be paying the deductible now to go else where if we have to use it. I keep toying w/ cancel it but we've had it so long now. We got so burned by the experience that we are seriously thinking of just letting this recall go. If our car rolls we got big problems anyway.


----------

